# 115 HP Outboard Choices: ETEC, Suzuki, or Yamaha?



## xlr8

I'm currently looking at different boat/engine package choices for a 19'-20' aluminum fishing boat. I still haven't made my mind up yet as to whether I want either a side console or a center console - it depends on the boat manufacturer (G3 or SeaArk). The boat will probably be used to fish 3 people at a time, so I'm not interested in being the first to get to the fishing hole in terms of speed. I am interested in an engine/prop combo that is strong out of the hole, reasonably quick (don't have to set any speed records), has good reliability, and has good fuel economy.



I'm looking at the Evinrude 115 ETEC, Suzuki 115 Four Stroke, and the Yamaha 115 Four Stroke. Each one of these has their advantages and disadvantages. I like the added torque and lower weight of the ETEC, the timing chain vs. a belt of the Suzuki, and the overall reputation of the Yamaha Four Strokes. I really haven't considered the Merc 115 Optimax since the dealers and manufacturers that I'm looking at don't have Mercs on their package boats.



While I don't want this to turn into the usual Ford vs. Chevy debate, I would certainly appreciate your experiences and honest opinions on the 115 ETEC, 115 Suzuki, and the F115 Yamaha.



Thanks in advance!


----------



## 38bat

I don't think you'd be unhappy with any of them. Personally I would go with the E-tec but that's just me. What is the price difference between the three?


----------



## tightlines

I would not suggest the suzuki. I bought one new with the factory warranty and still had to pay for part of the repairs when it broke. Also parts can take a LONG time to come in. I have been very pleased with every yamaha i have ever owned. Cant say anything about the E tec.


----------



## wrightackle

The suzuki 115 and 140 are about the same weight. I have two friends that have the suzuki 140's and they are really sweet motors. It is a shame you don't finda mercury optimax offered for the the boats you are looking at. I spend a lot of time over at the florida sportsman boating forum and those guys are crazy about the optimax. It sounds from your post you have done your homework though.I don't think you can go wrong with any of your choices. I have fished a lot on two different cape horn 17's. One with a 115 4 stroke yamahaand the other with a 140 suzuki. Maybe not fair to the yamaha because of the hp rating but the suzuki really shines.


----------



## X-Shark

I agree that you would not make a bad move with any of them, so let's look at a few other things in the mix.



The oil for the E-Tec is expensive. $30gal or better.





> I am interested in an engine/prop combo that is strong out of the hole,




Go look at the gear ratio's. Suzuki has the lowest gear ratio and thus swings a bigger prop. 14in in that HP range. This gives extremely good Holeshot.



The Suzzy has a higher amp alt.



The DF-140 actually weighs a few pounds less than a DF-115.



It cost's me $20 per motor to change the oil in my DF-140's.



Regular maintenance parts are not a problem. I've never needed anything else.


----------



## hardcorehare

i've got a twinvee with twin df115's on it. absolutely positively love those engines. have four bladed 22pitch props and it's on plane in about 2 seconds feels like. never have had a minutes trouble, not even a hiccup or miss or anything and were goin on 18months. i was looking at the honda, suzuki, and yamaha. look what seatow uses.....suzuki. i went with suzuki because of the gear ratio and timing chain over the honda, plus i've heard good stuff about em. another thing to do is go to boat shops and look at what's being worked on. i bought mine at paradise marine in gulf shores and they carried honda, suzuki, and yamaha motors. i walked around back and not a single suzuki was being worked on. i grew up an evinrude guy and still have an older 2 stroke 140. but i let dependability and such especially when your 25 miles out in the gulf speak for itself. i think any of those motors u've stated would be awesome. now days they seem to be on top of the game in all the outboards. just get it and get to fishin dude....


----------



## xlr8

For those with four strokes, either the Suzuki or the Yamaha, other than oil & filter changes, what other things need to be worked on for routine maintenance? I have heard some horror stories of a 100 hour service on a Yamaha costing $500 at the dealer! I can change the oil, filter, plugs, and lower unit oil myself; are there any other "dealer-only" items for routine maintenance? Also, how many hours can you put on the four strokes before they need to have their valves adjusted?



For those that have already replied, thank you!!!


----------



## Wharf Rat

I have an 08 Suzuki 115 4-stroke on my 18 ft flats boat. I love it. Haven't had any problems. Have only done the 20 hour service and it was free. Haven't had to order any parts or use the warranty, so can't speak to that.


----------



## Private Pilot

I'd go Yamaha. I've learned that when you turn the key, its going to start. Mine has been runnin strong for 3 years now with no issues.


----------



## xlr8

For those with Suzuki four strokes's, is the fact that they have a lower gear ratio and can swing a larger prop make a noticeable difference in hole shot and low end performance? If so, does this make the top end speed suffer or is all of this just advertising hype on Suzuki's web page? 



Thanks for sharing your observations!!


----------



## X-Shark

4 to 5yrs ago when 4 stokes were making their "biggest" dayvue, there were a bunch of people on THT bitching and moaning about the lack of holeshot in 4 strokes.



Wording like "The holeshot suck's compared to a equal 2 stroke."



I had to dig the info out of them to find WHAT 4 stroke they were talking about. Turned out to be a Yamaha.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

On a side note: Digging info out of people on a forum is a daily thing. They ask a question and omit half the info needed to give a intelligent answer.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------



At any rate a buddy of mine did a total rebuild on a 23 SeaCraft. It had a 225 Yamaha OX66 2 stroke on it. He replaced it with a DF250 Suzzy.



Not only did he have better holeshot, but quieter and more fuel efficient.



I can't say to that fact on my boat, as 1] I never had the boat in the water until the rebuild was done and 2] It would be comparing Apples to Oranges. A single carbed 175 OMC on the transom and now bracketed with twin DF140 Suzzy's and all the extra superstructure that I have with the Crows Nest, Cuddy Pilothouse.





Honda's were around first, but they suffered with weight.



The old 130 Honda's ['99 era] were super heavy compared to the newer 135 Honda's that are out now.



Another note on a Honda: I have a buddy that makes long runs all the time. He has a '05 Honda 225. [Put in service Jan '05] It has 1400hrs on it now. Running strong and never in the shop. He does his own maintenance.



I ran into a problem on a '05 70HP Yamaha once and this is the only Yamaha 4 stroke that I have messed with.

It has nothing to do with your question.



It burned a new water pump up in my driveway on the muff's.



Now before you ask. I have very good water pressure here at my house.



I flush my '98 Yamaha C-90 2stroke all the time and I have dual inlet muff's. In fact I have 2 dual inlet muffs on a Y and use both at the same time to flush my DF 140 Suzzy's.



So I was puzzled with this '05 Yamaha 70Hp 4 stroke? Joel ended up taking it to Kenny and I talked to Kenny about it.



Kenny told me they put them in a tank and hook a hose to the flush port also to run them. 



Do What? I've never heard of such a thing.



OK water pump was warrantied due to the new parts being bought at Emerald Coast Marine [complete waterpump kit] and Joel paid him the labor. 



So that still has me shaking my head at Yamaha.



What ever you buy makes no difference to me. Just passing along info.


----------



## FL CAJUN

I have a 21ft Alumcraft with a 115 Yamaha on it. Love it period.....run all day on 10-12 gal -inshore..... runs great with3-4 people and gear..... can't say anything about the other engines except the Etec and you have hear it before......

Have a good one.....

Clem


----------



## nic247nite

$500.00 ???????? 7.95-18.95 OIL FILTER ( DEPENDING ON MOTOR) 4.99 A QUARTOF OIL, YOU DON'T HAVE TO CHANGE PLUGSEVERY TIME LIKE 2- STROKES AND GEAR OIL 7.95-9.85 A QUART, PLUS LABOR .


----------



## SHatten

It seems as most opinions are about the Yammys and Suzis...here's mine on the E-TEC. I have a 2006 115 E-TEC on a Key West 176DC. Motor sips gas like a four stroke and has the hole shot like a 2 stroke...which is what an E-TEC really is. I have been using the XD100 oil and have no smoke at all. The motoris as quiet as a 4 stroke.I have had this boat and motor Jan of 07' and have been very pleased with the performance and fueleconomy. Not to mention the motor came with a 7 year warranty. I'm a happy camper. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Danno

Never owned a Suzuki, but I have owned Yamahas and now own an ETec. I am partial toward 2-strokes, lot less moving parts and lower maintain cost. But at the same time I won't bad mouth Yamaha's they're tough engines.

I have been more than pleased with my E-Tec, idles at 500 rpm, has the highest output alternator in the industry, and has always cranked at the tap of the starter (I have never had to choke the engine). Fuel consumption actually seems to be as good if not a bit better than my last Yamaha. Plenty of torque and power out of the hole. 

Good luck on making your choice.


----------



## Hook

Why does a "Hole Shot" matter??????Is it because the boat is underpoweror have too big of a load. Now if you are pulling someone that can make a difference.


----------



## X-Shark

The quicker the boat get's on plane, the better the fuel millage.



A planing hull lumbering along at displacement speed gets terrible fuel millage.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

Why is it when I talk to people they all say stay away from the E-Tec motors?


----------



## Red Fly

HT2

Maybe your talking to the wrong people? I've been running a 225hp E-Tec for over a year, not a single problem. I have never meet another E-Tec owner that was 110% pleased with their motor.

What you do hear are stories "well I know guy who knows a guy who's brother owned one and said...." 

No manufacturer makes a bad motor, their are just motors that may operate a little differently and not meet everyone's expectation.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

One word... YAMAHA!!! 

I like the Suzuki's, but good luck trying to get parts for them!! Yamaha hasa HUGE dealer network, and parts are readily available. I have a Suzuki customerthat I've been waiting on a gearcase for well over TWO MONTHS!!! Imagine that, you go out and spend that kind of money, and loose an entire summer waiting on a part that should be no more than two or three days away!! Dont have any input on the ETEC's, but I will always stick with YAMAHA.


----------



## UnderWater Angler

Look at the shops that are near you, and see what motors they are associated with. Also, contact some of the charter guys on here that depend on there motors more than the average guy.



dkDiver runs suzukis, he'll give you a good opinion on them.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV

You have to remember you would pay a dealer labor to perform these maint. items. If you look at the "required" maint in the service or owners manual and actuallly performs these, then you will have time invested into the service. Depending on the shop, your labor varies. This is why some of the stories you hear are about the high price ie. $90/hr for 3.5 hrs = $315 labor then parts: OEM fuel and oil filters including the $20 water seperator filter and the $34 engine fuel filter, gearlube, OEM oil, spark plugs, shop supplies, and tax. This will add up quickly to $500-$700 per engine.

When anyone does there service and actually does all the required maint for it, the parts are more than $20-$30. If you are talking only an oil change, so be it. You can do the maint yourself as long as you have record. This also means you can have any repair shop do the maint. Keep in mind, it will not void the warranty as long as whatever is done does not cause the engine to fail. 

If you are interested in putting Optimax in the mix, I think Scott in Elberta can get his boats with them. I think Kenny can too but not sure.

Overall, do not be taken back by the maint. prices. You can do much of them yourself. You do not have to have the dealer do maint items, but you do have to have an authorized dealer for the warranty items. Wherever you take the engine for repairs, make sure they know what they are doing for whatever you have done. Call around and compare prices. Sometimes you will finda shop you trust may be lower on some, but higher on other items. But, ask why. Is it labor or parts because they do more of a job.


----------

